
Uber is at fault for fatal self-driving crash, but it’s not alone - petewailes
https://www.theverge.com/2019/11/19/20972584/uber-fault-self-driving-crash-ntsb-probable-cause
======
rhacker
Wow just did a search, hacker news is being gamed. This is the exact type of
story that should have probably launched but was buried. Uber bury?

